

How one man made 22 games in 22 years, mostly from his basement - anacleto
http://venturebeat.com/2015/02/17/the-original-indie-dev-how-one-man-made-22-games-in-22-years-mostly-from-his-basement/

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=22%20games&sort=byPopularity&p...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=22%20games&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

